# please explain "reed shaving"



## 2eagles (Jun 15, 2005)

It seems a lot of callers shave the reed in their call to improve the goose sound. Please explian the whys, whats and hows involved in reed shaving. Thanks, Jim


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

I am not very good at tuning a call but i can make mine do what I want most of the time. Here is an article i found a while back that will give you the basic understanding of call tuning.



> *Tuning a goose call
> A properly tuned short reed goose call can make you a better goose caller. In the right hands, a tuned goose call is louder, more responsive, and more efficient than a call that is out of tune. If your current call is out of tune, inexperienced goose call tuners should send the call into the call maker to be tuned. For hard core goose hunters, learning to tune your own call can save a hunt should your call fall out of tune. In this article I will discuss tuning your short reed goose call.
> 
> Parts of a goose call - Tuning a goose call is very easy once you understand how each piece of your call contributes to its overall sound. I am going to be talking about my "Fast Talker" goose call here, but the same principles will apply to other short reed calls on the market. A "Fast Talker" short reed goose call consists of a barrel, insert, reed, wedge, and tone board. The tone board and wedge are often referred to as "guts" of a goose call.
> ...


Good Luck

Bob


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

idk if you should shave it cause if you screw up you may never get it to sound good!

But thanks for the info man


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

WingedShooter7 said:


> idk if you should shave it cause if you screw up you may never get it to sound good!


 You said it man. You probably should just get a really nice goose call in the first place. That way you don't have to shave it down to make it sound good :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

yeah exactly i dont have unlimited cash to figure out how to shave my reed


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

If you screw up the reed, It is possible you can buy a new reed for it or send it in and ask for a reed to be inserted propertly. :beer:


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

reeds aren't expensive..


----------



## keepemflyinproductions (Feb 22, 2006)

shave a reed, it'll help if you blow a goose call, a duck call no don't shave it


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

you need spares reeds...The first time i shaved a reed i screwed it big time.You will eventually get to the point where it takes a few min to do it.


----------



## canadaslayer (Mar 12, 2006)

i was having the same problem last year. my foiles call was out of tune and i went to an expo and brought it to the foiles stand. they tuned it right there for no charge and it has held up since. i dont know if there are any expo's in iowa but if there is im sure u could get your call tuned


----------

